# Please Jae



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can you insist that all new forum users are vetted? Maybe you can include some type of intelligence test? Proof of age? Ability to speak read and write in style that we can all understand?

Fuck me so many posts about ruining perfectly good cars ... :x


----------



## C4TLN (Mar 5, 2007)

As you may know I am only 22 so hope I don't fall under your proof of age umbrella. I do agree with your post 100% though, for the most part I enjoy reading the forum but it does seem to be getting more and more posts about nothing.

C x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Is that a personal attack at John :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive been asking for an IQ test for ages, then again, if the forum did do this, how would we all feel so smug? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Widget Said "Is that a personal attack at John ?"

Just what I thought too but as SHE is young and probably pretty too then she's allowed :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

3 word story.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TTotal said:


> Widget Said "Is that a personal attack at John ?"
> 
> Just what I thought too but as SHE is young and probably pretty too then she's allowed :wink:


Okay, let me try to understand your world.
Well meaning, but illiterate, under-age thick-shits are OUT.
Self-effacing, sexist, smug bigots are IN.

Hmm, I like the cut of your jib, Sir. :wink: 
.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cut of my jib?

Sorry dont have one - in fact I don't even have a sailboat smarty pants :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

But don't you work for Sailors Today?

:-*


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> 3 word story.


boring, tiring, banal.

But I have said that already and look where that got me.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

John C said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 3 word story.
> ...


 [smiley=knife.gif] Last post wins. [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> Ive been asking for an IQ test for ages, then again, if the forum did do this, how would we all feel so smug? :lol:


What is an IQ test? I queue at the post office every week for my pension. Is that what you mean?

Joe


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been asking for an IQ test for ages, then again, if the forum did do this, how would we all feel so smug? :lol:
> ...


I'm getting deja vu Joe.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm getting deja vu Joe.[/quote]

Is that a new strain of Flu :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Deja Vu /

That was a fantastic album by Crosby Stills Nash and Young I think in 1970.

You lot probably dont realise that some of the world's best music came from the guys in this band.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Deja Vu /
> 
> That was a fantastic album by Crosby Stills Nash and Young I think in 1970.
> 
> You lot probably dont realise that some of the world's best music came from the guys in this band.


I bet you like Showaddywaddy too eh?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

" HEY ROCK AND ROLL " 1st single in 1974 .. different genre but still fun :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

can they not introduce an IQ test which is mandatory before buying a TT :wink:

it would certainly have stopped that black monstrosity on eBay recently (flush back end, Astra air vent :? etc)


----------

